

Formal Innovations in Mobile News Apps - mosescorn
http://blog.parsely.com/post/33707308804/circa-2012-all-the-news-thats-fit-to-surface

======
alonecuzzo
Interesting. I'm going to give the app a try, I checked out their site the
other day.

